# How to Overclock



## hippie721 (Oct 16, 2008)

I would like to know how? All I have is an old motherboard Asus P4p 800E. I will appreciate if any one has the manual .or show me to do it step by step.
Thank you in advanced.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I dont advise you to overclock the intel P4 socket 478 cpu's they barely overclock and they build up heat like a furnace

the newer Intel core 2D's and Quads will overclock very well but not the socket 478's


----------

